# radiator options for MKII?



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

my 8v MKII coolant system was ok when the engine bay housed an 8v, but since I swaped to a 1.8t it shows that is having trouble cooling. it doesn't over hear, but the fans run nearly no stop.
I'd like to upgrade to a different/larger radiator and wanted to know if there is another model VW I can remove a radiator from that would be a direct replacement, or a different lower rad support and a new rad. Maybe something from a B3 or MKIII?

pic for views


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: radiator options for MKII? (Stroked1.8t)*

Get the rad from a MKII turbo diesel or N/A Diesel. They're 525 mm wide, as opposed to the 400 something for the 8V.
Also, are you running the dual speed fans? You might want to consider it.
Lastly, if you've got a FMIC that's sitting right in front of your rad, you might want to relocate it lower.
My $.02


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

the b3 16v radiator is just a lttle wider than the a2 a/c. I can get a core width for you if you want. and it is not any taller. the a3 and passat vr6 radiators are about 3 inches taller and won't be a direct drop in change on a a2 for obvious reasons. I believe the turbo diesel ones are all brass construction, but that may be the old ones though too, not sure on that. ever heard of water wetters from redline, used it and it helps


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

curious about replacing the lower radiator support to make the new radiator straight and not angled like the 8v. 
currently I don't have a shroud on my 8v rad. two 14"? fans are installed with those inline zip strip things. the thermoswitch trigger a relay that powers the fans. there is another wire on the thermoswitch that I am not using, this may be for low speed fan?
well I feel like my lack of a shroud is contributing to the poor cooling. 
I've seen a stock fan shround from another VW that is very slim line and has two fans built into it, is this from a Passat?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_the thermoswitch trigger a relay that powers the fans. there is another wire on the thermoswitch that I am not using, this may be for low speed fan?

thermoswitch as in the fan switch screwed into the radiator? If not where/what thermoswitch.
FWIW I've got a Passat 16v dual fan setup I have no need for, PM if your interested.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
FWIW I've got a Passat 16v dual fan setup I have no need for, PM if your interested.
there ya go, that will make a very big difference but you should get a strnger wiring harness for that, as it is like 100/250 watt low high, or 60/250, can't remember exactly anymore. but the singe fan a2 a/c cars and 16v roccos were like 60/100 low high power consumption. and I remeber the high being 250 watts, think the low is 100. this I got from the vw parts database "ETKA"


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

the a2 radiator with a/c is 675mm here is is http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...1251C and a pic to







but I have once compared a a2 a/c radiator to the b3 16v one and there is like 2-4 inch difference, can't remember anymore, but if you want I can get a measurement soon for u


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I have this radiator currently installed in my car. My MKII originally was an 8v with A/C.
Will the Passat 16v dual fan setup bolt up to what I currently have?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Size difference, Passat 16v dual fans next to the OEM rad/fan off my 91 GTI w/ AC:


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Size difference, Passat 16v dual fans next to the OEM rad/fan off my 91 GTI w/ AC:









That looks to be a rather large radiator, is it no good enough? 
I was looking at the rocco rad cuz I want to eliminate my coolant ball


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

stroked 1.8t, there is also the possibility that your radiator is bad, not saying it leaks. but notice how there is the inlet and outlet on the same side of the radiator, well thers is a block-off piece in the half-way down the radiator that makes the coolant go away from the coolant neck side and back to the coolant neck side, it is just molded plastic integrated with the side "tank" portion of the radiator, I have broken these apart for scrap to know this. and when theblock-off detoriates away your radiator severaly loses cooling ability. I had a b3 passat that had the 2.0 16v. took of the front clip and hada new water pump and 180 german thermostat( changed it twice) then I did a aba swap due to pesky cis-m problems. and had the same problem still at highway speeds it would overheat, the far end didn't get that hot, even wired the fan on full time. bought a new one, problem solved this may be part of the problem hope you understand what I am trying to say


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

It probably is that you have a poor radiator/ or not enough fan shrouding. I have a friend who ran a rabbit radiator with his swap and never had overheating problems, and I am also running a rabbit radiator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I'm currently running a 1.8T in my MK2 with the smallest radiator I could find. I think it's a scirocco non-ac. My temps never go above half on the guage and the fans only run when they need to. I do have a shroud for my fans (flex a lite dual fan w/shroud) but no front shroud of any sort to deflect air while driving. Rads are cheap enough on German auto parts so I say get a new one of whatever sort you want. I do not have the oil heat exchanger hooked up on my car. I'm using an external oil cooler so that helps. To straighten the rad out I'm using a 16v passat lower rad support. I recommend the flex a lite fans if you can spring it. They're the ballz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Erratic)*

I think Houston, TX, and NH might have a slight difference in average temperature.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubCanuck1)*

Old quantums had radiators similar to that of a mk1 scirocco (the ones with the cap and no overflow bottle) but they are much wider and not as tall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

I have a mkII 16v rad. with the original single fan setup, no water wetter, G12 coolant. The temp never goes past half way mark.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*

Finally got my car running at 21 psi. Rabbit radiator does a great job, and the push fan is way better than a stock fan. Temp hasn't gone passed 195 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I used a b3 16v rad cross member to make the rad sit straight, lower and under the upper rad support. the rad I used was some sort of MK3 with outputs on driver side and the only thing you need to worry when looking for a rad is that your lower input/output is high enough on the rad to clear the crossmember...
worked like a charm
this guy, bought my B4 rad for his mk2 vr swap, i'm not sure how he did his, I think he made brackets the sit the rad in front of the rad crossmember and lower.
in your case you might have problems with the intercooler


----------

